# Windows 10 Registry Error?



## NWABCS (Jan 25, 2010)

My windows 10 upgrade was seemingly complete. I waited 40 minutes for the black screen to disappear so I could login. It sounded as if my computer had shut off. I hit the power button, comp started up fine, and windows 10 started to load. I then got an error about Windows not loading correctly and it had to gather information and then restart. I also was told that I could search registry error once it booted up. The system restarted and I got the same thing again. 

I am panicking here because I need my laptop tomorrow. 

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## NWABCS (Jan 25, 2010)

Somehow this was fixed. I restarted the computer and hit f8. I got another blue screen that installation did not work and I could restart or attempt to fix with advanced options. I attempted to do a system restore, didn't work. Selected something related to "build restore" (previous build?). Computer gave same error. I slammed laptop screen down. When I opened laptop up, I was asked to login and I had Windows 10. I have zero explanation and no clue what I did but I fixed it.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Beating up a computer... that tends to work.


----------



## NWABCS (Jan 25, 2010)

I did not beat it up. I just closed the laptop quickly. 

After a restart, I was then transferred back to Windows 7.


----------

